# DAKSOTA FANTASY BASS LEAGUE



## njsimonson

*FOLLOW THE BASSMASTERS TOURNAMENT TRAIL WITH THE SECOND ANNUAL FANTASY BASS LEAGUE, CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO JOIN THE "Daksota Fantasy Bass" FISHING GROUP. THE PASSWORD IS "daksota" AND IT IS LIMITED TO 50 ENTRIES! SEE YOU THERE!!!*

http://games.espn.go.com/basschallenge/bass/frontpage


----------



## njsimonson

Had a great time last year, losing to my fiance.

If you have any problems finding the league, or signing on, please PM or email me.


----------



## SiouxperDave25

I'll play.

I don't know much about these guys other than Iaconelli is a pretty good break dancer.


----------



## cut'em

Am I missing something here? I clicked onto the site and don't see where a password is needed other than a new account. I want to be part of this team and can offer alot of help as I was into tournaments reel heavy and fished tidal waters. guys who can win in tidal water usually, at best, only place in lakes. Let me in boys I'm ready to play!


----------



## njsimonson

You will have to join a private group.

Search for Daksota Fantasy BASS

They'll ask you to enter a password, that is "daksota"


----------



## Bagman

How about a REAL bass league this summer? Even if its one time a month or something? No fishing on the Sheyenne river though Nick. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

I'm down.

Seriously, any seasoned angler can fish the sheyenne.

Stump...fish.
Rip-rap...fish.
Bridge piling, dock, overhang...fish, fish, fish.

If you ever wanted to learn classic structure orientated fish, the Sheyenne is the shizznit.

What other good Bass Lakes would make for a competitive circuit in E. ND? They're few and far between...at least those of any size.


----------



## lvmylabs

Would anyone have any problems fishing Western MN lakes for bass? There are a ton to choose from. I think it would be fun to fish the Sheyenne again. I have done that since my Grandfather passed away. I just have to see if I can fit it into my schedule.

Are we talking out of a boat on the Sheyenne? 
I may have to make my way out there sometime this spring to go and chase soem fish.

Tightlines

Jim

I can't wait for softwater, after LOW in March that is!


----------



## Bagman

I was actually thinking the league would be more of a Western MN lake league. There are so many very good-great bass lakes within 75 miles of Fargo that rarely get fished hard for bass. Plenty to choose from for both large and small mouth or a combo.

There are so few decent bass waters here in E. ND and we wouldnt really want to over fish or pressure those fragile waters anyhow. Besides, we wouldnt want anyone having an UNFAIR advantage by holding competition in their own backyard...I mean the river they grew up/live on and know every nook and cranny of...would we? :-? We could easily find a different lake to fish each month to make it fair and mix things up.

Thoughts or interest in such doings?


----------



## njsimonson

Isn't there already a W.MN league? Maplewood Bass Club or something of that sort. I have a buddy that fishes in it.

That DL area is killer. Also stuff up by the Mehnomen.

My summer schedule is usually so busy though fishing recreationally.

We'd have to start setting up and thinking events now, plus getting permits from the DNR/G&F. Its not easy work, especially in the land of 10,000 regulations.


----------



## Bagman

I know there are a couple bass clubs (Roughrider and ?)in the area. They have rules and regs for their "tourneys" about boat/motor size and whatnot. Im thinking that this wouldnt be quite so formal/official. I only have a 16ft fishing boat with a 25hp motor. They require the big timer 100hp jet powered super bass boat...bla bla bla. Once I heard that nonsense I moved on.

My thinking here is we may have a few guys (4-6??) from the board here who would be willing to be involved in something like this. Bass fishing isnt exactly a big focus here on NODAK. I think you know most of the guys who post regularly on this forum...and some dont even live in S.E.N.D./W. MN. I wasnt really thinking about some official "tournament" that would require advertising, permits, entry fees or anything...just a small group of friends who happen to meet at an area lake once a month. No club entry or memberships required. Just for "fun". If folks are interested enough to commit to this we could have a small meeting in the coming months to iron out details.


----------



## njsimonson

Well shoot...that sounds good to me.

Since I did such a good job planning the Nodak Ice Fishing Get-together, why not a bassin' get together? Bagman, you want the assist on this one?

Something like:

*May 19 & 20 in VC?*
Guaranteed Highs of 52, Rain and 40 mph winds! 
Depending on the weather, that seems to be a weekend when the smallies are going good, and largemouth are just starting up.

Anyone else interested???


----------



## tlowes

I'm in. Would love to get together once a month or so.


----------



## lvmylabs

I am in, let me know if you need any help.


----------



## jamesavp

May be I can get a couple of Bass Bandits to make an apperance.  
As for the Fantasy Leauge, I have already signed up with you guys. Can't wait for the tournament trail to begin.


----------



## njsimonson

Those poor POOR southern boys are having to brave "bone chilling" highs of 42 degrees...or less. *Sob*

 Doesn't sound like a whiz-bang bigfish of a Classic...the focus might be more on spotted bass. Which is too bad, I love the big fish shootouts like last year's Classic!


----------



## Bagman

Glad to help put things together Nick. Email or PM me anytime and we will kick around some ideas.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

im game ill have to tag along with you nick.


----------



## Rick Acker

We could have a sheepshead fishing tournament on my river... :beer: Wanna trade rivers Nick?


----------



## njsimonson

Mmmm...sheepshead. The way it goes, most of my river gets up to you...unfortunately (for you) the fish don't follow!


----------



## njsimonson

HOLY CRAP!  

Doug Leier in the top FORTY in the nation in Fantasy Bass after day one of the Classic.


----------



## njsimonson

Nice picks for the Classic, Siouxper Dave! Top 400 nationally!


----------

